# ALOHA from Los Angeles!



## keaokun (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello Everyone!!
I just got my first kitty!!! I adopted him from a shelter and I think he is a Turkish Van. Check out my pics. 

I have lots of questions and I'm glad there is a place for us newbies!
Aloha!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitty!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome! I have been to your area (Fullerton), and it is so beautiful! How I loved the palm trees and flowers that we cannot grow in PA. I have to admit I'm a bit envious.  Enjoy your time on the forums.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

How I love California weather! Hope you enjoy the site and we do have alot of knowledgeable members to help you :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, if ya have lots of questions, this it the place to be! Welcome!


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome! Good for you for adopting a shelter cat. Mine is from a shelter as well.


----------

